# other ways



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

are there other ways of dealing with anxiety besides taking a pill?tom


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I think different procedures work for different people. But (this is JUST MY OWN OPINION) I think people with anxiety bad enough to get help for it's a biological thing (then again I think a lot of mental things are chemical imbalances) and without a pill it may be reduced some but the pill would be the best option. But I also think there is people who have anxiety and depression due to biological reasons and some who don't. And the ones who do have it find help with medicine.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

yes, I think there are. therapy, hypnotherapy, CBT, exercise, yoga, Tai Chi are some that come to the top of my mind. I have a friend who used to suffer from panic attacks - she was in therapy and took Paxil for a few years. when her insurance went away (laid off), she stopped the therapy and eventually weaned herself off the paxil. I asked what she's doing now that she has insurance again - she said she's not going back to either but made a decision to turn her problems over to God. she finds if she doesn't go to church, she gets more anxious. She will also say that the therpay and paxil were absolutely critical during the period she used them.it's all about what finding out what works for you. and like pippy says, there are different degrees/causes of it.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

I feel that I have been anxiety prone most of my life.Here's a list of things that have worked for me in the past and the present.Meditation, Yoga, Stretching, LEARNING TO BREATHE RIGHT,Drinking water,A clean wholesome diet,NO ALCOHOL, ever, Taking a bath or a shower,Washing my hair,Getting 2 hours worth of body work,technical body work, and then 2 more hours of sensual body work with Mr. Kamie. oh yeh...Going to the Chiropractor,Whining to my friends and obsessing over tea,Eating at a nice restaurant with a good atmosphere, Walking by the Ocean,.......after eating at the restaurant with the Ocean view.............Staying at the Ocean condo for a weekend just to thinkGoing to the Ocean at Dawn.Going to the Ocean at sunset.Going to the Ocean with the Telescope to watch the sky. Watching the sky in the back yard.Going to the Ocean with the dogs.Going out to hang out with the Horses in the moon light on a full moon.Going to the barn to hang out with the horses on a cold night.Going to the barn.Cleaning Stalls and shoveling horse poop.(really)Riding horses in the wind.Flannel anything.Scuba Diving.The Springs of Florida. Running around being rowdy. Chasing Mr. Kamie around the yard and kicking his butt because he lets me.Looking at my photo album and being happy about my horse adventures and diving adventures with my photos even though I can't dive or ride horses now. Good memories make happy endorphins.Laying in the grass.Hanging out with the dogs.Hanging out with the cat.Telling the cat about my pain. Having the cat address my pain with making kitty biscuits on my belly.Belly rubs. Foot rubs. The ever questionalbe and highly suspect practice of REFLEXOLOGY.Horrors...oh my.....Comedy. Sappy girlie movies that are both heart warming and sentimental.Cartoons.Much,Much LAUGHTER!!!!!! Crazy till you cry laughter from appreciating the absurdity of difficult situations.Oh yeh, and though one might not really like the idea...the right medicine.Heck, my anxiety levels were helped immensely when we figured out that I was running around with heart failure and the Cardiologist put me on a "pill" to regulate my heart so it would not kill me.Tell ya what, having heart problems undiagnosed will make you feel anxious all the time.And contrary to popular belief, heart problems are not that easy to figure out (seems that a lot of us are just misdiagnosed until the heart reaches a difficult stage.)For some very very interesting reason, since I've been on the heart med I don't need xanax anymore.I still take Prozac and Elavil for my pain control but those are so minute and easy on my body I don't care because I don't hurt.Not having pain unaddressed 24/7 is definately good for keeping anxiety at bay.So that's some of the stuff that works for me.Right now I am having more good days than bad so I'm greatful for the now.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Pippy... there is definitely a biological link for some of us. I am one who requires medication in order to temper and more than one behavioral health disorder.I agree with most of what everyone else has posted here on this link. Want to add that having something in your life about which you can be passionate is also a delightful way to help temper anxiety. If it is inclusive of physical movement...especially if it is aerobic....... the benefits can be tenfold.Actually Kamie, a moderate amount of wine often soothes me. There are times when I literally crave beer.... and I feel so much better afterwards (even after the alcohol has worn off). Not talking in excess here... no more than 1 or 2 glasses of wine or beer. Since I can get the same effect from hops, I rather think the alcohol is insignificant. Where the wine is concerned, it is probably the bioflavanoid content that helps.Feeding our spirituality is also a very important component of dealing with anxiety. My dancing is centered around development of the spirit. By the way.... I have also recently engaged in some one-on-one writing therapy with Tom (Trbell). We're in the initial stages at this point, and so far I am feeling very good about it. His first critique will be upon me soon. I am very much looking foward to working with him to learn how to implement writing as a means of helping to temper and manage my anxiety.Evie


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Rats... I hate when that happens. I need to remember to always preview my posts. TYPOS !!I meant to say that:I am one who requires medication in order to temper anxiety which is caused by both an autoimmune disorder and more than one behavioral health disorder.


----------

